# Tecomate Monsters



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

The girl on the left is the same girl who shot "Heart Attack" a couple of years ago that made the cover of Texas Trophy Hunters. Who said there's nothing good about Baylor? Monster Deer. The one on the left scored 180 and the one on the right scored 170 6/8. Wow. Both shots were recorded on Bucks of Tecomate, so set your DVR's for more details.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

That is the Schwartz family ... they hunt the Tecomate Ranch year after year and if I could figure out a way to marry his daughter I would ... either of them ... prefferably the one on the right ...


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

doesnt the Schwartz family have a son also? I used to work with a very nice lady who graduated from Baylor that married one of the owners of that ranch's son.

It was funny talking to her about deer at work (both in Waco at the time) I guess she understood that the Tecomate ranch has some of the biggest deer there are, she was VERY modest and didnt believe me at first when I said Ive hunted some big dear land that my dad manages, then we swapped pictures, she had me beat in every category.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Gary owns the ranch and yes he has a son. Not sure if he is the sole owner.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Those are nice...all 4 of them.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

SSMike said:


> Those are nice...all 4 of them.


Hmmmm....4??? I counted 5.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Hmmmm....4??? I counted 5.


C'mon Bucksnort! That man is too old for you! jk bro.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

SSMike said:


> C'mon Bucksnort! That man is too old for you! jk bro.


ROFL. Heal yeah he is:rotfl:


----------



## phall (Jul 19, 2006)

*Tecomate*

Gary owns roughly 6000 of the 11000 acres, he started the seed business alone but eventually took on David Morris as a partner. His son Blair is his only son, I was fortunate to hunt the ranch and it has huge deer.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

My mistake, the girl on the right is who shot "Heart Attack," my mistake.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Just want to let yall know Im dating the girl on the rt and I dont appreciate those comments........................J/K I just wanted to get in on the fun !! Some Monsters!!


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

*another monster*

This is the one Gary shot, it has three main beams on one side. Grossed 241, netted 232 and is the biggest dear he has ever shot, wow.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

not bad for a high fence deer , gary realy pumps the $$$ in to his places . looks like all that work payed off


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

*el tecomate is low fenced*

both Gary & David's ranches are low fenced.....

http://www.loscazadorescontest.com/category.asp?contest_id=10&division_id=1002&category_id=9&cat_div_id=1712


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

I am pretty sure that Rebecca (girl on the right) is married. Great people.


----------



## shallowsport702 (Dec 11, 2007)

Danny Jansen said:


> Gary owns the ranch and yes he has a son. Not sure if he is the sole owner.


The original Tecomate ranch was/is owned by Gary, both Dr. Shepards from Harlingen(father and son), and I believe 2 Doctors from Houston and 1 from Dallas, not for sure on the location on the last 3 doctors, but I know they are big shot plastic surgeons and fly their personal planes to the ranch. I've had the privilege of going out to the ranch several times with one of my best friends whose dad and grandfather are part owners of the ranch, both Dr. Shepards. Beautiful ranch and beautiful deer, the funny thing is they mainly only hunt tecomate south, because tecomate north has too many gates and is too far to drive early in the morning, pretty sure there is a few big boys in that undisturbed area. Anywho, the deer that Gary kills now, like the monster entered in this years las cazadores, are killed off his El Novio ranch a few miles down the road. Anytime realtree outdoors film hunts and say they are on tecomate, they are really on garys ranch, but they will always say tecomate to promote the seed company, which gary pretty much runs on his own. Hope I get to go out there sometime soon, haven't been in a couple years.


----------



## shallowsport702 (Dec 11, 2007)

And yes, Rebecca did get married


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*tecomate*

the buck on the left looks like the one Bill Carter killed years back
late 70's or early 80's,that won the muy grande contest for the 
wideist spread.I think that it was 32"?


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

shallowsport702 said:


> The original Tecomate ranch was/is owned by Gary, both Dr. Shepards from Harlingen(father and son), and I believe 2 Doctors from Houston and 1 from Dallas, not for sure on the location on the last 3 doctors, but I know they are big shot plastic surgeons and fly their personal planes to the ranch. I've had the privilege of going out to the ranch several times with one of my best friends whose dad and grandfather are part owners of the ranch, both Dr. Shepards. Beautiful ranch and beautiful deer, the funny thing is they mainly only hunt tecomate south, because tecomate north has too many gates and is too far to drive early in the morning, pretty sure there is a few big boys in that undisturbed area. Anywho, the deer that Gary kills now, like the monster entered in this years las cazadores, are killed off his El Novio ranch a few miles down the road. Anytime realtree outdoors film hunts and say they are on tecomate, they are really on garys ranch, but they will always say tecomate to promote the seed company, which gary pretty much runs on his own. Hope I get to go out there sometime soon, haven't been in a couple years.


couldn't have said it better myself........

by the way, the deer Rebecca shot a couple years ago was not Heart Attack. That deer died of old age, he was not shot.

And yes Rebecca is married, and her sister Caroline is only 16 (although i heard Gary say on saturday that she had broken up with her boyfriend


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Hats Off to very good management! They deserve it---Low Fence and all! Takes Guts!--Those Deer know where there Bread is buttered! What Bucks!! We really enjoy the shows on the TV Show! Buck Envie! Ha!
Congrats to the Folks!

swampus!


----------

